# Turnouts?



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello folks. Does Bachmann make a manual E-Z track turnout? If not, will Atlas turnouts work with Bachmann E-Z track? I understand the Bachmann remote turnouts are problematic and I would like to avoid any headaches. Hopefully if there is such a thing as an E-Z manual turnout it will be less of a problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I was looking and did not find any manual ez track turnouts. Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You can operate an EZ track turnout either manually OR electrically. The manual switch is on the side of each turnout.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I didnt realize you could run the electric ones manually. Thanks again guys.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Be very careful. It is easy to apply to much pressure and get it out of alignment. My experience has been they are MORE reliable when using the remote switch.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

ftauss said:


> Be very careful. It is easy to apply to much pressure and get it out of alignment. My experience has been they are MORE reliable when using the remote switch.


That is what I have done. The biggest problem I had was finding a good EZ Track turnout. I had recently bought a "lot" of EZ track and of the three I got only one works as well as I had hoped. Filing did help another but it never was right. If and when I do another layout it will be with something besides EZ track.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've not used EZ track, but one saying always sticks in my head: "If it looks to good to be true, it probably is." I've always used sectional and flex track, and problems have been minimal, usually details I failed to pay attention to.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

If a turnout has a switch machine, I would always operate it electrically.


----------

